# Doodles Of Your Ponies (and Horses!)?



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

It would be great if you could do something with my Thoroughbred, Max. If not, that's fine 

Hope this pics ok.


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

That is a *great* image to work off of! I might take some artistic license and take out your cutie's braids and put in some flowing mane and tail, but - braid might be a good challenge!


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Alright, sounds great! I was going to ask you if you could take out his braids but then I was like naw she'll do it if she feels like it


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Here, I would love this pic to be done._


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*Yes please!*

Love your drawings! ive seen them before 
this is Will
















i posted 2, i dont know much about drawing, so you can pick which one would be best to draw 
Thankyou very much 

Ignore this one below


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I would absolutely love one!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i have a good one you could use. 
you can take me and tack out of the picture if you wanted. just do what you would like too. have fun


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Could you draw Domino? Thaank you!


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> Love your drawings! ive seen them before
> this is Will
> <image snips!>
> 
> ...


Hi Speedy! Will is very cute - but I can't draw those particular photos to the best of my ability for a multitude of reasons - one being they are very dark and have little to know value contrast on Will himself - and they are both rather blurry not leaving much detail to work with. 
I could manage the pose, but don't find that I could effectively capture the individualities of Will based on these photos. If you have any others that have better lighting and are in better focus, I'll be happy to draw them instead! 
Also, please make sure to only post *one* photo! 
Thanks!
Molly


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE your drawings!
If you want to an "in motion" pony, here's Elmo


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Jag6201 said:


> Hi Speedy! Will is very cute - but I can't draw those particular photos to the best of my ability for a multitude of reasons - one being they are very dark and have little to know value contrast on Will himself - and they are both rather blurry not leaving much detail to work with.
> I could manage the pose, but don't find that I could effectively capture the individualities of Will based on these photos. If you have any others that have better lighting and are in better focus, I'll be happy to draw them instead!
> Also, please make sure to only post *one* photo!
> Thanks!
> Molly


ok these are some others, thats why i posted more that one!








this is a bit of a weird one but it's him to a tea 








thanyou!


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

You are an amazing artist! 

Picture of My Boy:


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

hey 

Just wondering if you were still doing this? no worries if your too busy or don't feel like doing it anymore though


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Hehe, looks like you're going to be pretty busy!  If you get this far down the list, have one for you!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

This is cool! I'd love to see some of your work! :grin:

If you have time, you can mess around with this one of me and Stoeka. You can take me and the tack out, and ignore the background.

Thanks. :smile:


----------

